
Make your own quadrille, graph, hex, etc. paper - lucian
https://github.com/mcnees/LaTeX-Graph-Paper
======
perl4ever
Once upon a time, I had a 600 dpi Apple laserwriter printer, and it occurred
to me that scalable graphics were suboptimal. I wanted to directly access and
control every dot at full resolution without letting something else rasterize
for me. I eventually figured out how to print my fractals and magnetic field
diagrams that way, although I've forgotten the details now. Seems like this
would be a good way to do graph paper - make sure you were printing lines
exactly one pixel wide.

------
WayToDoor
I am using this as a web interface to make my graph paper :
[https://incompetech.com/graphpaper/](https://incompetech.com/graphpaper/)

It works pretty well given my 'reds, and at least I do not have to tinker with
LaTeX and Tkiz

------
polygot
What’s the license for this code? Looks cool! I’d be interested in creating a
web interface for it.

------
salamanderman
Love it

